# More Goat Pics



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 
I went on a small but nice hike this weekend in Allenstown, NH. I cant attach the photos because they are too large, but I have attached a link to my Picasa Album so I could share. Feel free to explore the other goat albums I have available for public view. My boys are 5 months old and doing great in their training. I was able to capture all four goats in some shots thanks to the STAY command.

http://picasaweb.google.com/JDuguayIntake/GoatsJan2010#


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

they are cute.

Are they pygmies?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

No they are all alpines. Two French, One British and one Oberhasli. They are only 5 months old. Just babies. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Your goats are so cute! What great pictures! I especially love the close-up of your little black goat looking up into the camera.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Beautiful goats! Have you thought about how you are going to transport them when they grow up?


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

jross said:


> Beautiful goats! Have you thought about how you are going to transport them when they grow up?


In fact I have, I have been pouring over the string "how do you haul you goats". I have just ordered a 5x8 landscape trailer (w/ramp).....not for my goats, but for my husband. This is because I have decided to take over his tilt utility trailer to become my goatmobile. Currently my plans are to use a chain link fence dog kennel 4x6x4 with slats in the links (to avoid catching horns). This kennell was bolted down to a flatbed before to haul dogs. I am also planning on covering the kennel with a canvas cover to protect from the elements. I am trying to keep my costs way down and have got some ideas from the suggestions of others in the packgoat community (i.e., the canvas cover , TY SHANNON). I am still looking for a real solid idea. I have a few more months before my Subaru will no longer suffice. I think that may be another string all together, though.

I don't feel that my "PLAN" is great for the long term though. My goats are horned and the kennel is smaller than desired, not to mention I am a little leary on the idea of chain links. But again.......my budget only permits so much. I have to use what is handy.


----------



## Rodrick (Dec 18, 2009)

Just wanted to add a few goat pics.[attachment=0:3czrq2s5]DSCF5059_1.jpg[attachment=1]P1010143_1.jpg[/attachment:3czrq2s5][attachment=2:3czrq2s5]P1010173_1.jpg[/attachment:3czrq2s5]


----------

